# new '05 28rss owner



## mercruiser (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi all
was wondering if anyone has any info on weather or not the rails for the rear bed pull out on the ceiling need to be lubed? I can't find any info in the owners manual. It seems to be rubbing on the sides of the rail. My wife and two children just purchased the outback after owning a rockwood roo for this past summer. Wish we would have got the outback sooner.
dave


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm sure silicone spray wouldn't hurt. I have never lubed mine. Yet.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I asked my dealer regarding lubing the slides and he told me it should not be required unless the TT sits around for years without use.

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Although I have only owned mine only a short while I do not beleive there is a need for lubercating the little wheels. You could have someone inside the trailer watching them as you move the slide in and out. Then if one is making noise or looks to be sticking then you can react to that.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

If it is rubbing a little maybe you can have the dealer adjust the back support so it stops rubbing. Also the supports are lettered L & R, I didn't know this untill recently, it makes a difference. Kirk


----------



## mercruiser (Sep 16, 2004)

Kirk
Where are the letters located. Iwas looking for such a thing but I did not see anything.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Dave, I just went out and checked. Took me a few to find it but on mine only the right side is marked with a big R. It is on the end that snaps into the back of the trailer. Kirk


----------



## mercruiser (Sep 16, 2004)

I am not with the trailer right now but I will check when I get home.

The reason I ask is because I was noticing that the rail outside does not fit exactly center to the wheels. Maybe it is because I have them on opposite. It also pulls out kind of hard. Thusly the question of lubing

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

I learned the hard way that there is a left and right for the outside rails.
Also, the big trick for sliding the bed in and out is to make sure that you have at least one door open, otherwise the vacuum/suction makes it hard to move.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Been there, done that and bought the T-shirt









Don't forget to unplug the light before sliding the rear slide back. Almost did that until my wife reminded me.









Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Also have to remember that the slide can come out faster on one side than the other if you don't pay attention and it can bind. Was teaching the older kid how to setup when we found that to be true.

We now have a laminated check list that we use a whiteboard marker on to actually check-off the list of things to do like unplug the light and open the door, make sure the left rail is on the left... Call me anal but we also have one for hookup and disconnect. Striking camp is just a lot easier that way.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Dave,
Same as aplvlykat, big "R" on right side rail. I wrote over that "R" with a sharpie to make it easier to identify.


----------



## mercruiser (Sep 16, 2004)

when I went out to check it, it was on the wrong side. So I changed them around and then went to the computer and printed out on address return labels the words Left and Right. It is now correct.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mounted 2 PVC tubes under the TT where I store my slide rail supports. Keep the one on the right marked R and the the one on the left marked L. Keeps things organized and no thinking involved.







On vacation!!







See Gallary for pic

Thor


----------

